# Question for experts!



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello everybody! 

I had some curiously about the hybrids.... Not for do it, just for knowledge it.

Is there some way to make an hybrid between malawi and Tanganyika? and what about a mix between eggs of american and fecundation of african or vice versa?

my doubt began when I saw this picture


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

In my experience any mouth brooding cichlid can cross breed. I recall a LFS having some tropheus/venustus hybrids.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Michael_M said:


> In my experience any mouth brooding cichlid can cross breed. I recall a LFS having some tropheus/venustus hybrids.


I have seen and heard of Tropheus X lake Malawi cichlid (mbuna) hybrids as well. Not really too suprising as both were considered, at least until recently, as belonging to the Haplchromini tribe.....though now ichthyologists call that the Pseudocrenilibrini tribe and consider Tropheus as belonging to their own tribe, Tropheini. Apparently they are genetically close enough to be able to hybirdize......though I do beleive that generally at the level of tribe, is pretty much the limit of cichlid hybirdizing. Here's a list of cichlid tribes and the genera that belong to each:http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/spe_classification.php At least you would be very hard pressed to find examples on the internet of cichlid crosses that cross the tribe barrier.

Never seen or heard of Pseudocrenilbrini (Haplochromine) crossed with a mouth brooding Tilapini. Might be possible(?) but I doubt it. Have to see the evidence to beleive it.

And i really doubt any mouth brooding african cichlid can cross with a mouth brooding Acara, severum or Geophagus from South America.

But yes aperantly Tropheus from lake Tanganyika can cross with many, if not virtually all lake malawi cichlids. Not sure if th offspring are viable or sterile, though (?).


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I cringe at discussions like this because someone's going to read this and say "this guy says it's possible, we should try it"......


----------

